# You can start & drive the car using only keycard & B-pillar.



## zztops (Jan 7, 2019)

theloneranger08 said:


> Appreciate it but unless it's a clean look, I don't think it's necessary. You can use the pillar on the outside to unlock and drive the car within a minute which most people do. I use my phone 99% of the time and I never valet it so the only time I'd need the key card is if I'm having work done. In which case, they can just use the pillar like mentioned above. The guy who made this stuff is making an extender to permanently move the reader which is maybe what you're referring to? I'll look into it but I think it may be overkill.


I believe the manual says the pillar only locks and unlocks the doors. To start it, u still need to tap center console with the card. Not a problem 99% of time cause you're using your phone, but that one time you need your card will be helpful to have a pre sorted solution.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

zztops said:


> I believe the manual says the pillar only locks and unlocks the doors. To start it, u still need to tap center console with the card.


It might only say that because they couldn't imagine why anybody would want to reach outside of the car to tap the card to the B-pillar when the console is right there. 

In other words, I think somebody should test this. Turn off your phone's bluetooth, get in the car, put the window down, wait for the car to "forget" that you tapped the keycard (that is, try to put it into drive until it won't allow you), then tap the card to the B-pillar again while you're seated and see if it'll let you drive away.

I'd try it, but it's too bloody cold here right now to put down a window. :grimacing:


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

zztops said:


> Update: putting in cup holder to read the card did nothing haha
> 
> Sorry I tried.


?? But you don't have anything on there so shouldn't it work? I thought the reader is behind it but it can still read it in the cupholder. I never use my card though so I could be wrong.



garsh said:


> It might only say that because they couldn't imagine why anybody would want to reach outside of the car to tap the card to the B-pillar when the console is right there.
> 
> In other words, I think somebody should test this. Turn off your phone's bluetooth, get in the car, put the window down, wait for the car to "forget" that you tapped the keycard (that is, try to put it into drive until it won't allow you), then tap the card to the B-pillar again while you're seated and see if it'll let you drive away.
> 
> I'd try it, but it's too bloody cold here right now to put down a window. :grimacing:


I'll test this out when I get home but I'm travelling until Thursday. I imagine it would work though.


----------



## zztops (Jan 7, 2019)

garsh said:


> It might only say that because they couldn't imagine why anybody would want to reach outside of the car to tap the card to the B-pillar when the console is right there.
> 
> In other words, I think somebody should test this. Turn off your phone's bluetooth, get in the car, put the window down, wait for the car to "forget" that you tapped the keycard (that is, try to put it into drive until it won't allow you), then tap the card to the B-pillar again while you're seated and see if it'll let you drive away.
> 
> I'd try it, but it's too bloody cold here right now to put down a window. :grimacing:


True, it's just I've read so many ppl tell others to "Read the Manual" that I guess i read it and took it as law. haha


----------



## TheMagician (Oct 15, 2018)

garsh said:


> It might only say that because they couldn't imagine why anybody would want to reach outside of the car to tap the card to the B-pillar when the console is right there.
> 
> In other words, I think somebody should test this. Turn off your phone's bluetooth, get in the car, put the window down, wait for the car to "forget" that you tapped the keycard (that is, try to put it into drive until it won't allow you), then tap the card to the B-pillar again while you're seated and see if it'll let you drive away.
> 
> I'd try it, but it's too bloody cold here right now to put down a window. :grimacing:


Yep, as you suspected Garsh, holding the card to the B pillar will start it.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This thread was born from another so I may be missing a bit of the original intent/conversation, but as long as you get in and drive within 2 minutes of tapping your card on the pillar you are able to start and drive without having to tap the card on the center console. 

On another comment - I use Bluetooth on an iPhone X which also has NFC. My routine is to hold the phone as I approach, the car unlocks and I get in. I put the phone in the cupholder. I have Pin to drive enabled, so as I enter the PIN on the touch screen my phone screen turns on as entering the PIN, then enables the center console card reader. That card reader coming on causes the NFC reader in the phone to react and it opens up to my credit card as if I was at a store trying to pay for something. 

I don't have to use the card to drive, but it is interesting to note that although the car is ready to drive after entering the PIN, it enables the card reader anyway. I would think that for the first two minutes the card reader would have been inactive until the timeout is up. So whether the card is required to be authenticated against the NFC reader in the car or not, it seems that module must be active for the car to start/drive regardless if you've authenticated against it or not.


----------



## TheMagician (Oct 15, 2018)

GDN said:


> This thread was born from another so I may be missing a bit of the original intent/conversation, but as long as you get in and drive within 2 minutes of tapping your card on the pillar you are able to start and drive without having to tap the card on the center console.
> 
> On another comment - I use Bluetooth on an iPhone X which also has NFC. My routine is to hold the phone as I approach, the car unlocks and I get in. I put the phone in the cupholder. I have Pin to drive enabled, so as I enter the PIN on the touch screen my phone screen turns on as entering the PIN, then enables the center console card reader. That card reader coming on causes the NFC reader in the phone to react and it opens up to my credit card as if I was at a store trying to pay for something.
> 
> I don't have to use the card to drive, but it is interesting to note that although the car is ready to drive after entering the PIN, it enables the card reader anyway. I would think that for the first two minutes the card reader would have been inactive until the timeout is up. So whether the card is required to be authenticated against the NFC reader in the car or not, it seems that module must be active for the car to start/drive regardless if you've authenticated against it or not.


Not completely true GDN. For those of us with the dreaded "black screen", you can use the card to unlock and then you have to sit there until the car decides it's ready to boot up. Most of the time, when I then try and put it in drive, it asks for the card to be tapped on the console (and the conversation was about losing the console reader when you install carbon fiber pieces). I now, after 5 months of asking nicely, have the phone app so I no longer have to use the card daily. But people wanted to know if the B pillar was redundant to the console reader before disabling it.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

TheMagician said:


> Not completely true GDN. For those of us with the dreaded "black screen", you can use the card to unlock and then you have to sit there until the car decides it's ready to boot up. Most of the time, when I then try and put it in drive, it asks for the card to be tapped on the console (and the conversation was about losing the console reader when you install carbon fiber pieces). I now, after 5 months of asking nicely, have the phone app so I no longer have to use the card daily. But people wanted to know if the B pillar was redundant to the console reader before disabling it.


Thank you for the update, the first post makes more sense now. Sorry to hear of your problems, because indeed that is a problem and we hope fixed. "IF" the car is operating properly, then the internal reader is redundant if you get in and drive within 2 minutes of opening the car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TheMagician said:


> Not completely true GDN. For those of us with the dreaded "black screen", you can use the card to unlock and then you have to sit there until the car decides it's ready to boot up. Most of the time, when I then try and put it in drive, it asks for the card to be tapped on the console (and the conversation was about losing the console reader when you install carbon fiber pieces). I now, after 5 months of asking nicely, have the phone app so I no longer have to use the card daily. But people wanted to know if the B pillar was redundant to the console reader before disabling it.


Others have said, you can actually put the car in gear and drive while the screen is booting up. You obviously don't have a screen, but the black screen doesn't prevent you from driving.


----------



## TheMagician (Oct 15, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Others have said, you can actually put the car in gear and drive while the screen is booting up. You obviously don't have a screen, but the black screen doesn't prevent you from driving.


I wish. This car is almost a year old and has had black screens since week one. Although it used to let me drive away, now, in the last 3 months, it NEVER lets me put it in drive with a black screen. I have to wait until I see the "T" logo. About 90% of the time, it would then ask me to tap the card on the console (I just got the app last week so at least I don't have to do that anymore). I'm on 50 so just praying that the 2019 update will fix it since my SC has been saying it would be addressed in the 2018.52 release.


----------

